# Looking for a new quiet hoover...



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi guys!

I'm looking to replace my Dyson DC02, and wondered if anyone could recommend a replacement?

I'm not fussed on brands, it just has to be a small cylinder type, quite powerful and must be quiet!
This is the main reason for me wanting to change, although my DC02 works brilliantly (I've had it for years!), it's just too damn noisy! I'm sure it pisses the neighbours off.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as always! :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Mieles are VERY quiet indeed but a wee bit pricey.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

dust pan & brush?!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mieles are only quite when on the lowest setting so least suction, still not exactly quite either.
We have one, but got a vax just for the vehicles, and that certainly isnt quite.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

james_death said:


> Mieles are only quite when on the lowest setting so least suction, still not exactly quite either.
> .


I have the miele :thumb:cat & dog model ...it has a silent mode ..very quiet but will still lift the carpet ! ....plenty good enough for car cleaning ....if you want more suction turn it up and you will struggle to lift the nozzle !


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

I have a Numatic commercial. Red cannister type. Cant remember model number. Has 2 settings. Hi-low. Very very quiet and extremely powerful. Similar to a Henry, but a completely different animal.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE if you find one ........tell my new upstairs neighbour. 11:30 last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Andy G said:


> I have the miele :thumb:cat & dog model ...it has a silent mode ..very quiet but will still lift the carpet ! ....plenty good enough for car cleaning ....if you want more suction turn it up and you will struggle to lift the nozzle !


Have exactly the same... i can only comment on my experience.
You certainly could not use the Miele for pet hair removal in the car head is for household carpets.

I have the Vax pets one namely it came with the pet hair turbo head which is great on pet hairs.

Sure it would fit on a Miele also.

The Miele would pic up light soiling on the lowest setting.

I like the Clarkson mentality with hoover suction.... More POWEEEEEERRR..:lol:

Noise is of no concern to me with a hoover. Although i would gladly have a very quite one if it was a reasonable price and had the power...:lol:


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I have had my eye on Hoovers silent energy but just cant justify the cost unfortunatly

http://www.hoover.co.uk/products/1/...-cylinder/13/silent-energy/166/silent-energy/


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I'm still on the look out. I think I'll take a look around Currys, Comet etc, and go from there.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont suppose decibel levels is a thing touted on the specs unless firm has spent a fortune on it but then they just get a blanket silent, which they are not...:lol:

I think most folk accept a vac is going to be rather audible...:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Always found my Henry to silent enough its not as if i have it on 12hrs a day.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

chisai said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE if you find one ........tell my new upstairs neighbour. 11:30 last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's exactly why i wouldn't live in a multi-dwelling building. Bad enough in a semi-detached!


----------

